# Choisir l'adresse d'envoi avec Mail



## 24bits (2 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous !

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et nouveau sur mac. Je parcoure toujours macgeneration lorsque j'ai un problème ou une question, mais là, je ne trouve rien et je suis à court de mots clés. Je me suis donc décidé à m'inscrire. 

Bref, tout ça pour un truc un peu con, qui marchait très bien jusque là :
J'ai dans Mail deux comptes : Une adresse fourre-tout et mon adresse pro. Problème ! A chaque fois que j'envoie un mail, peu importe de quelle boîte, peu importe l'adresse choisie à l'écriture du mail, tout s'envoie avec la même adresse. 

Depuis quelques jours, mes mails pros partent avec l'adresse FT (pour fourre-tout  ) et les réponses tombent naturellement sur cette boîte du coup. Bref je me retrouve avec mes discussions professionnelles dans mon autre boîte, et ça m'enquiquine énormément ! 

A part passer par gmail.com (les deux adresses sont gmail par ailleurs) je ne trouve aucune solution !

Dites-moi qu'on peut faire quelque chose !


----------



## lappartien (2 Avril 2012)

il y a boîte auxlettres et adress de messagerie.
une adresse de messagerie peut avoir plusieurs boîte aux lettres.http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/mail.html


----------



## 24bits (2 Avril 2012)

Ok pardon pour la confusion boîte/adresse. Ca ne nous avance pas cependant :/


----------



## lappartien (2 Avril 2012)

ben si.  mais si tu as les deux adresses d'envoi sur la même session tu as dû te gourer dans tes préférences mail. je viens de faire la manip aucun PB.
vérifie les préf comptes ou alors c'est un pb de pref imap .


----------



## 24bits (2 Avril 2012)

Pardon je m'étais mal fait comprendre, effectivement j'ai bien deux adresses distinctes. Et lorsque j'envoyais un mail avec l'adresse X, ça l'envoyait avec l'adresse Y. 
Dans les configurations IMAP rien ne paraissait problématique. 

Mais j'ai réglé mon problème ! Supprimer mes comptes mails (depuis Mail) et les rajouter ne m'a pas servi, j'ai du supprimer les dossiers dans les préférences mail de la bibliothèque et les réimporter sur Mail. 

Je ne sais pas trop ce qui s'est passé mais ça a l'air de remarcher. 
Merci à toi d'avoir essayé de m'aider !


----------



## 24bits (17 Avril 2012)

Bon, ça ne remarche plus. Je ne pige rien. 

Je vous réexplique mon problème. J'ai deux adresse gmail différentes, X@gmail.com et Y@gmail.com. 

Dans Mail, lorsque j'envoie un mail avec X, il part en fait avec Y. Je me suis envoyé un mail à moi-même pour vérifier, depuis X pour Y. Mais quand je vais voir dans la boîte Y, je constate qu'il est parti d'Y pour Y. Vous suivez ?  

C'es très problématique puisque j'ai une adresse pro (X) et une fourre-tout (Y), et je ne veux surtout pas envoyer des mails à mes contacts pro depuis l'adresse Y, c'est pourtant ce qu'il se passe malgré moi !


Quand je regarde les préférences pour l'adresse X@gmail.com, il me dit que le SMTP Gmail est deconnecté, alors que quand je regarde pour l'adresse Y, ce n'est pas le cas. 
Le problème viendrait de là ?

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## fanougym (17 Avril 2012)

salut, 

quand tu rédiges un message, tu as un champ "de"
c'est là que tu fais le choix de l'adresse d'envoi :








et dans tes prefs de mail / rédaction, tu peux choisir une adresse par défaut.


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2012)

24bits a dit:


> ...Quand je regarde les préférences pour l'adresse X@gmail.com, il me dit que le SMTP Gmail est deconnecté, alors que quand je regarde pour l'adresse Y, ce n'est pas le cas.
> Le problème viendrait de là ?...


 

A priori tu as identifié le problème... le SMTP de l'adresse X étant déconnecté, Mail bascule sur l'autre SMTP pour envoyer le courrier

Il faut que tu trouves pourquoi le SMTP de X est déconnecté

Est-ce que tu as bien choisi de connecter tes 2 comptes GMail au lancement de Mail?

A minima, configure l'envoi pour utiliser TOUJOURS le SMTP du Compte et uniquement celui-là (de cette façon si il se re-déconnecte, tu auras un message d'erreur "envoi impossible" plutôt que l'autre SMTP soit choisi automatiquement et sans prévenir)


----------



## 24bits (17 Avril 2012)

@fanougym : Je faisais attention à ce champs là, mais tu fais bien de le rappeler  Pour ce qui est de l'adresse par défaut, je n'en ai aucune d'enregistrée. 
@r e m y : Malheureusement je n'ai aucune idée de pourquoi le serveur SMTP de l'adresse X apparaît comme déconnecté. La première fois que le problème m'est arrivé, c'était déjà le cas. Après avoir supprimé les prefs Mail dans ma bibliothèque et rajouté X et Y dans Mail, le SMTP de X ne s'affichait pas déconnecté. C'est revenu pour je ne sais quelle raison :/

Mais le pire c'est que j'ai fait l'expérience de ne mettre aucun SMTP pour l'adresse Y, et, malgré que le SMTP de X apparaisse déconnecté, les mails partent du coup tous avec celui-là. J'ai bien du mal à voir une certaine logique dans tout ça...Ca aide pas à cibler le problème. 

Du coup, pour l'heure, je me suis arrangé de la sorte, en n'activant pas le SMTP pour Y, après tout je répond à très peu de mail de cette adresse...Mais ça arrive.

Merci à tous les deux, j'espère bien trouver une autre solution que de réinitialiser Mail à chaque fois.


----------

